# Wanted: 61cm or 62cm Road Bike



## BigCol (1 Jan 2011)

Hi

I have been using my MTB bike to road cycling last year and am getting frustrated with swapping tyres every time I want to swap the road for a forest track.

Because I don't know whether I will take to a road bike, I am looking to give it a try without shelling out too much.

Therefore I am interested in a 61 or 62cm road bike (I am just over 6'3"), preferably with a geometry which would suit beginners (higher handlebars, etc).

I live in West Yorkshire and would be willing to travel a moderate distance to have a look at the bike but would also be interested in someone who would be willing to supply decent pictures and then post the bike.

Thanks

Col.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2011)

BigCol said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been using my MTB bike to road cycling last year and am getting frustrated with swapping tyres every time I want to swap the road for a forest track.
> 
> ...



Hi BigCol,

Not-quite-so-big-Col here. I can't help you with a 61 cm bike - my 2 road bikes are both 58 cm and I'm 6' 1" so I reckon 61 cm would be a good size for you. I'd suggest hiring a road bike for a few days if you can find one your size locally. It's great road cycling country round here so I'd be surprised if you didn't enjoy it on a proper road bike. You might miss your MTB's low gears though. I did, so one of my bikes now has a triple chainset and a big cassette to give me much kinder gears for the steep stuff.

If you _do_ get yourself a road bike, you'd be welcome to come along on some of our regular local hilly forum road rides. If you do a search for _*colinj forum ride*_, you'll find plenty of examples to check out.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (1 Jan 2011)

ColinJ's suggestion is good. If you are still unsure about road bikes and if your wheels have quick release then an alternative is to spend some money on another set of wheels and a cassette (with the same number of sprockets to maintain indexing, but perhaps in different ratios to better suit road riding e.g.). While switching tyres is a pain, switching qr wheels is easy and doable under 60 seconds.


----------



## BigCol (1 Jan 2011)

ColinJ said:


> If you _do_ get yourself a road bike, you'd be welcome to come along on some of our regular local hilly forum road rides. If you do a search for _*colinj forum ride*_, you'll find plenty of examples to check out.



Thanks ColinJ - I might just take you up on that. A lot of my cycling buddies are spread out around the North of England so even though we try to get out as a group as much as possible, a lot of my local riding is done on my own. Once I get sorted (and a bit more confident on the hills), I'll look up your rides.


----------



## BigCol (1 Jan 2011)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> ColinJ's suggestion is good. If you are still unsure about road bikes and if your wheels have quick release then an alternative is to spend some money on another set of wheels and a cassette (with the same number of sprockets to maintain indexing, but perhaps in different ratios to better suit road riding e.g.). While switching tyres is a pain, switching qr wheels is easy and doable under 60 seconds.



Thanks for your response. I have already considered that but the problem I have is that my MTB is a full sus and while both the front and rear suspension have brain-fade technology, I haven't mastered the fine art of fine tuning them to get rid of the bob when going uphill. Some of my friends have told me that the speed and the distance you can cover on a road bike is intoxicating which has certainly peaked my interest!


----------

